# Dog Strollers



## katieloo (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry to begin a new one if there is already a thread on this subject but I couldn't find what I was looking for which is 
Do you think dog strollers would be allowed into shops which display no dog signs - not food shops of course or do any of you have a stroller already and take it into shops if so does anyone say anything to you ?

I am thinking of buying one for my ageing JRT for occasional use as I still want her to get some exercise but also thought it would be great if I could take her into shops where I normally would leave her outside with my hubby holding the lead


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

katieloo said:


> Sorry to begin a new one if there is already a thread on this subject but I couldn't find what I was looking for which is
> Do you think dog strollers would be allowed into shops which display no dog signs - not food shops of course or do any of you have a stroller already and take it into shops if so does anyone say anything to you ?
> 
> I am thinking of buying one for my ageing JRT for occasional use as I still want her to get some exercise but also thought it would be great if I could take her into shops where I normally would leave her outside with my hubby holding the lead


No.

The no dogs sign means just that irrespective if they are on 4, 3 or 2 legs; are carried or pushed.

There are lots or good reasons why many shop owners (and customers) prefer to be dog free.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

in my mind its the same as having a small dog in your handbag, shop owners would still tell you to leave. 

if it says no dogs you just need to respect it not find a way around it imo.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

No. You still need to respect the rules wether they are in a stroller or being carried.
I love my doggy stroller though! Its been invaluable for puppy walks, trips home from vets and even heavy shopping as I dont drive! i imagine it will be dusted off when the pooches get older too.


----------



## katieloo (Feb 9, 2014)

Guess thats a unanimous no then - so far  maybe I have a warped sense of priority's I would not go in a shop displaying a sign no dogs ( I may ask if they still minded if mine was in a stroller all enclosed - with a red face cos I'm not a brave person ) but do you know what I think is more of a annoyance children in pushchairs with sticky mits grabbing at clothes on the rails and although it makes me grin when I see a child holding out its arm and skittling a whole load of the bottom shelves if I were the shop owner I'd not be a happy chappie. By the way Yorkshire Trading Company do allow dogs on leads in their stores well in Bridlington and Driffield they do haven't been to any others - an its nice to go in as family


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Nope, if there is a sign that says no dogs then why would you think a dog in a pushchair would be allowed? Does putting the dog in a pushchair mean it's no longer a dog


----------



## ruwise (Aug 6, 2014)

I understand why you asked and I'm sure some shops actually wouldn't mind as I'm sure the no dog rule is more so they don't pee or jump up on people which they wouldn't be able to do in a stroller but I agree with others that I wouldn't chance going in as most places would just have a no dog rule.


----------



## All The Babies (May 14, 2013)

My son went out for dinner to be introduced to his girlfriends eccentric elderly grandmother. They had a two hour meal in a fancy restaurant and, when they stepped outside, the grandmother said "There Florence, we got away with it again!" She had a teeny weeny fluffy dog in her bag! Funny but kind of awful too!


----------



## katieloo (Feb 9, 2014)

stuaz said:


> Nope, if there is a sign that says no dogs then why would you think a dog in a pushchair would be allowed? Does putting the dog in a pushchair mean it's no longer a dog


No it would just mean that "what harm could it possibly do if fully enclosed" - definitely judging by the reaction so far I must be missing the point - I just assumed the no dog rule was so that they couldn't do any damage or leave a mess on the floors I can't think why else they would not allow dogs in but always happy to be enlightened


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Well more people tend to be allergic to dogs than to toddlers...


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

katieloo said:


> No it would just mean that "what harm could it possibly do if fully enclosed" - definitely judging by the reaction so far I must be missing the point - I just assumed the no dog rule was so that they couldn't do any damage or leave a mess on the floors I can't think why else they would not allow dogs in but always happy to be enlightened


Allergies would be top of the list and possibly reacting badly to all the things going on and bolting or causing harm to itself or others.

Plus its not particular common for people to put Dogs in Pushchairs therefore a blanket ban on dogs going in shops is far easier to do.

Personally I see no place for Dogs in shops (accept Guide dogs of course). If your going shopping, leave the dog at home....


----------



## katieloo (Feb 9, 2014)

stuaz said:


> Allergies would be top of the list and possibly reacting badly to all the things going on and bolting or causing harm to itself or others.
> 
> Plus its not particular common for people to put Dogs in Pushchairs therefore a blanket ban on dogs going in shops is far easier to do.
> 
> Personally I see no place for Dogs in shops (accept Guide dogs of course). If your going shopping, leave the dog at home....


Sorry I hadn't thought of allergies - and just to clarify I wouldn't take a dog shopping as it would be more a calling in at a shop en-route somewhere. I'll leave it here I do respect all replies and thanks for the contribution.


----------

